# Fischtreppe fürn (B)Arsch



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2015)

*Fischtreppe fürn (B)Arsch​*Selbst die Bildzeitung nimmt sich des Themas Fischtreppen an:
http://www.bild.de/regional/bremen/...treppe-ist-fuer-den-barsch-40740008.bild.html

Kein Wunder, wenn man den Bericht liest.
 Für 56,5 Millionen Euro wurde das das Weserkraftwerk in Hastedt gebaut, das ca. 42 Millionen Kilowattstunden Strom pro Jahr für ca. rund 17 000 Haushalte erzeigen soll.

Und natürlich gibts da auch eine Fischtreppe - dummerweise bei all der Kohle eine, die wohl augenscheinlich nicht funktioniert..

Während nach Untersuchung des Bremer Umweltressorts einer der Biologen vom LSFV-NDS, Ralf Gerken, konstatieren muss, dass gerade mal 10 Fische pro Tag im Fischpass gefangen würden, während z. B. im Fischpass Geesthacht an der Elbe täglich 25.000 gezählt würden, erzählt der Umweltsprecher Jens Tittmann, dass nach Umbauten die Fische die Treppe in Hastedt jetzt nutzen und annehmen würden - nur belegen konnte er das laut Bericht nicht..


----------



## cafabu (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fischtreppe fürn (B)Arsch*

Man hört immer wieder von Fischtreppen die nicht funktionieren und von Fischen nicht angenommen werden.
Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass sie nicht von teuren Spezialisten geplant werden, sondern nur als Alibi für die Betreiber dienen.  Denn wenn man von Nachrüstungen hört sind sie immer ein xfaches teurer als der Erstbau.
Carsten


----------



## Hann. Münden (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fischtreppe fürn (B)Arsch*



cafabu schrieb:


> Man hört immer wieder von Fischtreppen die nicht funktionieren und von Fischen nicht angenommen werden.
> Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass sie nicht von teuren Spezialisten geplant werden, sondern nur als Alibi für die Betreiber dienen.  Denn wenn man von Nachrüstungen hört sind sie immer ein xfaches teurer als der Erstbau.
> Carsten


Korrekt! Da fallen mir hier in der Nähe auch gleich 2 ein.


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fischtreppe fürn (B)Arsch*

Jawoll, die Fischtreppe ist ja auch nicht beschildert. Wie sollen die Fische denn den Weg finden?
Insbesondere so wichtige Wanderfischarten (Ironiesmilie) wie der zitierte Barsch können sich so nicht zurecht finden.


----------



## Sneep (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fischtreppe fürn (B)Arsch*

Hallo,

zunächst muss man 2 Dinge festhalten. Zum einen sind die Fischtreppen immer besser geworden, weil immer mehr Erfahrungen vorliegen. 

Trotzdem sind Fischtreppen eine Notlösung und stellen immer ein mehr oder weniger großes Hindernis dar. 

Dabei muss man immer die gesamte Flussstrecke betrachten.
Wenn ich an einer Treppe nur 90 % der Fische hochbringe, ist das sicher tragbar. Nicht mehr tragbar ist das Resultat von 10 Treppen. 

In Treppen gibt es, vor allem bei großen Beckenpässen, erhebliche Verlustraten. Diese werden von Raubfischen wie Waller und Hecht verursacht, die sich in die strömungsberuhigten Teile der Kammer stellen und sich die Lachssmolts schmecken lassen. 

Fischtreppen sind schwierig zu planen. Da hilft nur, so zu planen, dass man nachträglich noch Teile verstellen kann.
Und es gehört immer auch eine Nachkontrolle dazu, um noch Dinge abzuändern.
Kleinste Veränderungen haben sofort Einfluss auf die Anzahl und die Arten, die aufsteigen. 

Der GAU beim Bau einer Fischtreppe ist aber, wenn der Eingang der Treppe nicht im Bereich der stärksten Strömung liegt. Danach orientieren sich Fische. Ideal ist eine starke Strömung vom Eingang der Fischtreppe schräg stromab Richtung anderes Ufer. Damit fängt man alle Fische ab, egal, auf welcher Seite sie aufsteigen, und leitet sie zum Einstieg.

Liegt die Treppe aber an einer WKA, möchten die Betreiber das schöne Wasser für was anderes nutzen, als Fische anzulocken.

Über Geesthacht erfahren wir, dass dort täglich bis zu 25.000 Fische aufsteigen, eine imposante Zahl. Diese Zahl beweist aber nur, dass es dort viele Fische gibt. Streng genommen sagt die Zahl nichts über die Qualität der Treppe aus.
Wenn aber 100.00 Fische ankommen und 75.000 nicht aufsteigen, ist die Treppe Pfusch.

Ich nutze die Treppe bei Geesthacht als Beispiel. Damit ist keine Aussage zur Wirksamkeit von Geesthacht beabsichtigt.

Also nicht von Aufsteigerzahlen blenden lassen, aussagekräftig sind nur die Nichtaufsteiger.

Fischtreppen sind ein Notbehelf und sollten nur da gebaut werden, wo es nicht möglich ist, einen Bypass anzulegen.


SNeeP


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fischtreppe fürn (B)Arsch*

Geforscht wird ja viel - wasses bringt?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=301601


----------



## BERND2000 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fischtreppe fürn (B)Arsch*

Der neue Pass ist nicht mal für den Barsch.:q
 Der kommt da gar nicht hoch.

 Das ist ein Pass für Arten die mit harter Strömung zurecht kommen, also nichts für Weicheier.
 Da gehen Barben, Karpfen, Forellen Lachse oder Neunaugen durch und viel mehr nicht. Aber auch nur, wenn sie dort meinen hoch zu wollen und den Pass zunächst einmal finden.


 Wer sich mal die Aufstiegszahlen betrachtet, muss so oder so lachen, oder..... weinen.
 Wobei das bislang wohl alle Anlagen betrifft.

 Wenn die Aufgabenstellung ein ungehinderter natürlicher Fischaufstieg ist könnte Bremen gar ne 5- erhalten oberhalb finden sich dann nur noch 6en.
 Klassenbester ist doch super, auch wenn alle sitzenbleiben.|kopfkrat
 Die Bremer haben das historische Recht zu behaupten, das sie es einst waren, die den Wanderfischen in der Weser, mit dem Bau der Staustufe den Rest gaben.
 (Das haben Fachkräfte damals auch angekündigt)
 Nun dürfen sie es halt weiter von sich behaupten.
 Sie haben halt den Schlüssel im Wappen, da passt es doch Fische aus der Weser auszusperren.


 Was das Forschen betrifft..
 Na ja, vor 100 Jahren hat man  schon recht gute Pässe gebaut, später wurden sie immer schlechter, oder ganz weggelassen.
 Was bringt Wissen, wenn es unbeachtet beim Bau bleibt.
 Auch hier wurde mal wieder erst ein neues Wehr gebaut und dann später erst ein Fischpass und nun der zweite zum Nachbessern b.z.w zum Ausgleich der Wasserkraftnutzung.
 Ist so als wenn man ein Dach als Schutz baut und versucht da dann später noch Etagen runterzusetzen.

 Aber an einen wunderbaren Radweg, edles Geländer und Gedenksteine da wurde natürlich gleich dran gedacht.


----------



## BERND2000 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fischtreppe fürn (B)Arsch*

Wer Interesse hat kann sich ja mal die Zahlen der aufsteigenden Fische in den "vorbildlichen" deutschen Fischpassen betrachten.
http://www.wanderfische.de/bilder/H...egszahlen_Geesthacht_Iffezheim_Hemelingen.pdf

 Reicht wohl aus, um einen genetischen Austausch zu sichern.
 Aber wohl kaum um Fischwanderungen zu gewährleisten.
 Wo bitte schön sind denn die Flundern, Quappen, Barben, Barsche, Hechte und natürlich die Wanderfische.

 So brauchbar, als wenn man die A1 sperren würde und auf einen einspurigen Feldweg umleiten würde.
 Wobei Bremen gar nicht so schlecht abschneidet.
 2  ganz unterschiedliche Fischpässe und einen Schleusenkanal die nur einige hundert Meter unterhalb vom Wehr in die Weser mündet.

 Da ist nix mit tausenden von Wanderfischen, wie einige immer erträumen. 
 Bei nüchterner Betrachtung von Zahlen zerplatzen halt Träume und das Wunschdenken.

 Fakt ist die Flüsse werden oft überfischt und die Wehre verhindern zumeist zusätzlich noch den Aufstieg.
 Jeder redet halt seinen Anteil am Schaden möglichst klein und träumt er sei unschuldig.

 Wie war das noch mit dem Tierschutzgesetz ?
 Darf man überhaupt Fische in  einen ungeeigneten Lebensraum besetzen ?
 Eigentlich nicht oder ?

 Mist, heute schon wieder missachtet.:q

 Vielleicht sollte man es wirklich mal beachten und gar keine Wanderfische mehr besetzen, dann wäre wohl schnell klar wie gravierend  die Probleme sind.
 Oberhalb der Wehre wäre dann mit Fischen wie Aal, Lachs, Meerforelle und einigen mehr wohl nach 10 Jahren nicht mehr viel los.


----------



## Ossipeter (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fischtreppe fürn (B)Arsch*

Bernd du hast ja sowas von recht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fischtreppe fürn (B)Arsch*

Ganz ehrlich:
Die für Angler eh gesperrten Lachse, Mefos etc. und Aale (wie bei uns B-W: Angelverbot Aal Rhein/Nebenflüsse) an so Vorzeigegewässern und "Leuchtturmprojekten" sind mir komplett latte...

Dass aber für Angler wichtige Arten wie Weissfisch, Zander, Hecht, Barsch, Karpfen, Schleie, Wels, Grundeln etc. nicht mehr frei ziehen können, das stinkt mir.

Ist aber anglerisch auch nicht der Untergang des Abendlandes - muss man halt größere Fische besetzen, denen der Kormoran nix anhaben kann, in jedem Abschnitt...

So erhalten wir auch Arbeitsplätze für Biologen, Gewässerwarte und Fischzüchter ;-))


----------



## BERND2000 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fischtreppe fürn (B)Arsch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich:
> *Die für Angler eh gesperrten Lachse, Mefos etc. und Aale* (wie bei uns B-W: Angelverbot Aal Rhein/Nebenflüsse) an so Vorzeigegewässern und "Leuchtturmprojekten" sind mir komplett latte...
> 
> Dass aber für Angler wichtige Arten wie Weissfisch, Zander, Hecht, Barsch, Karpfen, Schleie, Wels, Grundeln etc. nicht mehr frei ziehen können, das stinkt mir.
> ...


 
 Du gibst es möglicherweise gut wieder warum "ich" nicht´s davon halte solche Arten durch Fangverbote erhalten zu wollen.

 Wir dürfen sie halt befischen, wenn wir uns selbst mit Besatz für sie stark machen.
 Weil das so ist, reagiert man halt persönlich betroffen, vor allem wenn man es geduldig über Jahrzehnte versucht.
 Wie doof ist man eigentlich.

 Zwischenzeitlich werden einige verbeamtete Entscheidungsträger wohl längst in der unverdienten Ruhestand gegangen sein.


----------



## Fruehling (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fischtreppe fürn (B)Arsch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich:
> Die für Angler eh gesperrten Lachse, Mefos etc. und Aale (wie bei uns B-W: Angelverbot Aal Rhein/Nebenflüsse) an so Vorzeigegewässern und "Leuchtturmprojekten" sind mir komplett latte...
> 
> Dass aber für Angler wichtige Arten wie Weissfisch, Zander, Hecht, Barsch, Karpfen, Schleie, Wels, Grundeln etc. nicht mehr frei ziehen können, das stinkt mir.
> ...



Im Grunde ist genau diese Einstellung keinen Deut besser als die, die von Kraftwerksbetreibern vertreten wird.

"Brot für die Welt, Kuchen für mich und nach mir sowieso die Sintflut!"

Put and Take-Fließgewässer, Hauptsache, der Vereinsbeitrag rechnet sich, anstatt durchlässige Flußstrecken, von denen auch die o.g. Anglerfische nachhaltig profitieren?

JungeJunge, da wartet noch viel Arbeit auf Hr. Arlinghaus... |rolleyes


----------



## Sneep (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fischtreppe fürn (B)Arsch*

Hallo,

Durch Forschung hat man viel über bestimmte wandernde Arten gelernt. Es gab dazu in Deutschland keine Grundlagen mehr, das musste alles neu erarbeitet werden. 


Viele verwechseln hier die Begriffe Wiedereinbürgerung und Besatz. Meine Karpfen bekomme ich auch ohne wissenschaftlliche  Unterstüzung in den See. Wenn ich das mit Lachsbrut genau so mache, kann ich die gleich in den Gully spülen. Hier darf der Besatz nur in sogenannte Riffel erfolgen. Wie ich solche Stellen erkenne und bewerte, haben die Biologen in einer Anleitung herausgebracht. Im Gegenzug, bekommen die meine mittels E-Gerät ermittelten Überlebensraten und arbeiten diese dann ein.


  Forschung und Genetik sind das was im Moment zu tun ist und das frei halten der Flüsse für die Wanderarten. Es haben noch nicht alle begriffen, aber mit Karpfen Barsch und Waller marschiert man schnurstracks in  ein Wasserkraftparadies. Dann gibt es noch mehr so schöne Fischtreppen, aber mit dem Unterschied, dass der Betreiber dann nachts das ganze Wasser durch die Turbine leitet. 



  Dass man im  Moment keinen Lachs abschlagen darf, halte ich für vertretbar. Fangen darf ich ihn ja. Und ob ich ihn dann unbedingt auch noch essen muss, sei dahin gestellt. Den meisten Anglern rutschen die Fische ja  sowieso aus der Hand. Man isst ganz einfach die Saatkartoffeln nicht auf.


  Das sind mit Masse sehr langfristige Projekt. Die Erwartungen der Beteiligten waren viel zu optimistisch. Beim Lachs wird das noch mindestens 30 Jahre dauern. Beim Schnäpel und beim Maifisch läuft es aber schon nach sehr kurzer Zeit sehr gut.
  Deshalb ist Der Frust bei einigen Projekten sehr groß, nicht wahr Bernd?
  Da kann ich nur sagen, „Gott ist mit den Standhaften“
  Das ist wie mit der Polizei, da kann man ruhig strikt dagegen sein und die am 1. Mai mit Brandflaschen angreifen, denn man weiß ja, dass die beim Einbruch trotzdem kommen.
  Diejenigen, die am wenigsten getan und am lautesten gemault haben, haben sich dann als erste eine Zweihandfliegenrute zugelegt.


  Was hier über die Qualität von Fischtreppen gesagt wurde, kann man so nicht stehen lassen. Die Qualität der Treppen hat sich in den letzten Jahrzehnten stetig verbessert. Man hat viel mehr Daten zur Verfügung. Da weiß ich als Wasserbauer, wie viel Strömung ich welcher Art zumuten kann.
  Das wirkliche Problem ist aber der Umstand, dass ich keine Treppe 2x baue. Jedes Gelände ist unterschiedlich, so dass ich niemals Erfahrungen 1:1 übernehmen kann. Das versucht man heute dadurch zu lösen, dass man die Elemente beweglich macht um sie später noch anpassen zu können.


  Winzige Kleinigkeiten haben oft große Auswirkungen. Wenn eine Leiste von 2 cm Höhe am Boden des Einstiges die Strömung nach oben lenkt, scheuen die Fische den Einstieg ganz deutlich.
  Dann geht nur Ein Teil der Arten da durch. Es gehören immer eine Nacharbeit und eine Erfolgskontrolle dazu.


  Bei alten Treppen gibt es keine Lockströmung, weil deren Notwendigkeit nicht erkannt wurde. Der Einstieg zur Treppe liegt viel zu weit vom Wehr entfernt. Der Fisch schwimmt dann weiter Richtung Wehr an der Treppe vorbei.
  Ein Fischaufstieg ohne geeignete Lockströmung ist nichts wert.
  Ob eine Fischtreppe für die Arten wie Zander, Hecht, Barsch, Karpfen, Schleie, Wels jetzt unbedingt Sinn macht, weiß nur der Administrator. Mir sind die Arten noch nie durch besonderes Fernweh aufgefallen. Außer den Grundeln natürlich, die machen ja teilweise Laichwanderungen.

  SnEEp


----------



## BERND2000 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fischtreppe fürn (B)Arsch*

Nun es geht um das Bremer Wehr.
 Unterhalb ist die Weser komplett ausgebaut zu einer Seewasserstraße und um die Tiefe zu erreichen erhöhte man den Tidenhub um etwa 4m.
 Da ist also nicht mehr viel mit Laichgelegenheiten für die meisten Arten.
 Um so wichtige ist es das diese Arten dann diesen Bereich zum Laichen verlassen können.
 Sneep hat sicher recht man hat viele neue Erkenntnisse gewonnen und man bemüht sich auch die umzusetzen.
 Entscheidend ist aber nicht wie man sich bemüht, sondern das es auch funktioniert.

 In der Regel hat man ja die Wanderfische wie Lachs, Aal oder Meerforelle vor Augen.
 Das aber sind die Arten wo es noch kinderleicht wäre.

 Schwerer wird es schon beim Barsch, Quappe, Schnäpel,Flunder, Stör, Barbe, Hecht den ganzen Weißfischen und selbst den Stichlingen.
 Ihre Bedürfnisse gemeinsam in einem kleinen Pass zu verwirklichen ist kaum möglich.
 Es wird kaum einen Pass geben wo nicht einzelne Arten ausfallen.
 Schön erkennen kann man es an der Flunder, die zwar unterhalb von Wehren um Bremen massenhaft vorkommt, aber die Pässe nicht nutzt und in der Folge oberhalb dann fehlt.
http://www.wanderfische.de/bilder/H...egszahlen_Geesthacht_Iffezheim_Hemelingen.pdf
 Bitte anklicken und dann beurteilen, ob so etwas Zahlen sind die man als gute Fischwanderungen in Strömen betrachten kann.

 Sorry, man bemühte sich ohne rechten Erfolg.
 In Schulnoten 5-.

 Jetzt mag man meinen der Stichling, Barsch oder die Flunder müssen ja gar nicht unbedingt da hoch.
 Das stimmt, aber wir brauchen dann auch keine Meerforellen oder Lachse, beides Arten die oberhalb zu hundert tausenden besetzt wurde, ohne Staatliche Förderung aus einer Fischereiabgabe.

 Die Fischwanderungen im Flusssystem sind halt wie beim Stoffwechsel beim Mensch, alles hängt immer zusammen.
 Nehmen wir zum Beispiel die Flussneunaugen die ja zu tausenden aufsteigen und nach dem laichen verenden.
 Aufsteigend sind sie Nahrung, nach dem Laichen sind sie Nahrung und Ihre Querder die zu Millionen im Sand leben sind es auch.
 Mögliche zusätzliche Futtertiere oder Nährstofftranzport sind eben auch Teil eines gesunden Fischwechsels.
 Die Fischbestände sind halt oft ein billiger Abklatsch von dem was sein sollte und könnte.
 Bleibt zu schreiben das eine Ansiedlung recht schnell geht wenn den die Umstände stimmen würden.
 So ein blöder Lachs lebt halt kaum 10 Jahre.
 Lange dauert eine Wiedereinbürgerung lediglich, wenn Besatz und Lebensraum gleichzeitig angegangen werden, bis es denn ausreicht die Art wirklich anzusiedeln.


----------



## BERND2000 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fischtreppe fürn (B)Arsch*

Vielleicht sollte man auch mal auf den Wiederspruch in dem anhängenden Artikel eingehen.
http://www.bild.de/regional/hannover/leine/lachs-stirbt-aus-40640644.bild.html

 So so , ein Hobby Angler schätzt also das bislang 5000 Lachse aufstiegen und nun lediglich noch 1000.
 Was für eine glaubhafte Quelle.|uhoh:

 Es gibt nichts was auf solche traumhaften Zahlen hinweist.
 Wobei schon die 1000 ein traumhafter Erfolg wären, eher werden es aber nur 50 - 100 Lachse sein die Bremen überwinden und dann in noch geringerer Zahl das nächste Wehr.
 Das die Zahlen nachgewiesener aufgestiegener Lachse zuletzt sanken wird wohl kaum an einem weiteren zusätzlichen Fischpass liegen.
 Dann schon eher dadurch das Fischer, Kormoran und Angler das nun mitbekommen haben.


----------



## thomas1602 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fischtreppe fürn (B)Arsch*

passt nicht ganz zum Thema Weser, aber hier mal ein Projektbericht zu unseren Flüssen in Sachsen:

https://publikationen.sachsen.de/bdb/artikel/15135

Mitnichten hatte man, zumindest bei uns, vor 100Jahren Ahnung wie man Fischaufstieg garantiert, eher im Gegenteil, die Flüsse bei uns wurden einfach zerhackt. Später hat man sich dann gewundert wo die Fische hin sind.


----------



## BERND2000 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fischtreppe fürn (B)Arsch*



thomas1602 schrieb:


> passt nicht ganz zum Thema Weser, aber hier mal ein Projektbericht zu unseren Flüssen in Sachsen:
> 
> https://publikationen.sachsen.de/bdb/artikel/15135
> 
> Mitnichten hatte man, zumindest bei uns, vor 100Jahren Ahnung wie man Fischaufstieg garantiert, eher im Gegenteil, die Flüsse bei uns wurden einfach zerhackt. Später hat man sich dann gewundert wo die Fische hin sind.



 Was mag man wohl in über 100 Jahren aus unserer Zeit berichten.
 Hier mal etwas von 1905, also einer Zeit, wo schon seit über 30 Jahren versucht wurde die Wanderfische durch Millionenfachen Besatz zu erhalten.
 Zitat:​ >>In den nächsten Jahren, wird durch die Errichtung der Wehre bei Hemelingen und Dörverden, eine große Wandlung der gesamten Fischereiverhältnisse der Weser herbeigeführt werden.​ Hier über entnehmen wir aus den Berichten des Kasseler Fischerei-Vereins folgendes: Geheimrat ...?..wendete sich nun der Besprechung der in der Weser geplanten Wehre und der im Eder und Diemeltale zu errichtene Talsperren zu.​ Welchen Einfluss ein etwa 6m hohes Wehr, wie es bei Hemelingen oberhalb Bremen errichtet werden solle, auf den Zug der Wanderfische (Lachs, Meerforelle, Schnäpel, Maifisch, Stör und Neunauge) haben müsse, frei nach den am Hameler Wehr gemachten Erfahrungen......​ ​ ....Oberhalb Bremens des Hemelinger Wehres werde der Lachsfang, wie es trotz der eingebauten Fischpässe oberhalb des Hammelner Wehres der Fall sei, zum Gelegenheitsfang herabsinken.<<​ ​ Ein angekündigtes Aussterben all dieser Arten, durch Fachkräfte, weil es unterhalb halt gar keine Laichgelegenheiten gab.​ ​ Sorry mehr mag ich nicht abtippen, aber die Folgen waren der Fachwelt auch schon vor mehr als 100 Jahren bekannt.​ Aber es ging früher halt weniger um den Arterhalt, als darum mögliche Nutzer auch zu entschädigen.​ ​ Schon beim Bau des Fischpasses in Hameln wurde im Übrigen beobachtet das Lachse diesen nicht annahmen.​ ​ Kurz, in einem Zeitraum wo es der Mensch schaffte die Luft und Raumfahrt zu entwickeln, schafften sie es nicht einmal brauchbare Fischpässe zu bauen.:q​ Warum ?​ Weil sie es gar nicht ernsthaft versuchten.​ Geduld ist also völlig unangebracht.​ Da hilft nur noch.|smash: ​ ​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## thomas1602 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fischtreppe fürn (B)Arsch*

Genau das mein ich ja  
Die Folgen waren bekannt, gemacht hat man es trotzdem. Also hat sich fast nichts geändert. 
Ich kann aber nur von unserer Region sprechen, aber da hat man fleissig gebaut, gerade zu der Zeit. Momentan erfolgt im Prinzip ein Rückbau, aber nur weil die ganzen Anlagen kaum noch in Betrieb sind.


----------



## BERND2000 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fischtreppe fürn (B)Arsch*

Hier noch ein Link zu Bildern älterer Versuche Fischwege zu errichten.
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...ur=898&page=1&start=0&ndsp=18&ved=0CD4QrQMwCg
(gebt halt Fischpass selbst ein)
Teilweise waren die alten Pässe ganz brauchbar.
Schließlich gab es ja auch noch Berufsfischer die sich für so etwas einsetzten. Weil mit den Wanderfischen halt auch Ihre Existenz bedroht war.
Heute erleben wir so Ihren Einsatz lediglich noch beim Aal.


----------



## Sneep (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fischtreppe fürn (B)Arsch*

Hallo Bernd,

noch eine Bemerkung zum Lachs.

Du hast das Hauptproblem richtig erkannt, das haben viel die zu Beginn dabei waren nicht bedacht. Da hat man gedacht, das ist wie Forellenbesatz und 2 Jahre später springen die Lachse am Wehr. 

Um einen Lachsbestand zu erhalten, mussten die Gewässer umgestaltet werden. Das habe ich damals schon gesehen und vor übertriebenen Hoffnungen gewarnt.

Wir hatten damals eine grundsätzliche Diskussion. Bringen wir zuerst die Gewässer in einen Zustand, dass der Lachs sich hält oder machen wir beides parallel. Ich war ein Verfechter der 1. Variante, bin heute aber froh, dass ich überstimmt wurde. Der Lachs muß  am Wehr springen, eher wir da nichts gemacht. Letztendlich hatten wir gar keine andere Wahl. Nur durch den Status als Lachsgewässer konnten wir den Ausbau der Wasserkraft bisher verhindern.

Das der Aufstieg von Kleinfischen und Cypriniden egal ist stimmt doch so nicht. Es ist nur sehr schwierig beides zu verbinden, es geht aber.

Im übrigen gefällt mir das niederländische Konzept. Wer dort eine WKA oder eine Treppe errichtet muss die Funktion der Anlage durch ein Biologenbüro bescheinigen lassen. Die Anforderungen werden in der Baugenehmigung festgelegt.
Verfehlt er das vorgegebene Ziel, hat er 2 Versuche zur Nachbesserung, danach erlischt die Betriebserlaubnis.

Genau dieses Monitoring und die daraus resultierenden Nacharbeiten, sind das was in DE fehlt.

sneep


----------



## BERND2000 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fischtreppe fürn (B)Arsch*

Du hast natürlich mit vielem recht.
Aber Du hast auch das Glück, in einer anderen Region zu leben.
Der Rhein ist im Unterlauf ja kaum verbaut und hat mehrere Mündungen. Dann hast Du es mit Holländischen Nachbarn zu tun, wir aber mit deutschen Beamten und dem Stolzen Land Bremen.
In einem kleinen Fluss ist auch viel mehr möglich, als es in einem zur Bundeswasserstraße ausgebauten Strom möglich ist.
Der Staat geht ja nicht gegen sich selbst vor. 

Mittlerweile haben bei uns die ungleich unwichtigeren Zuflüsse, oft bessere Fischwege als die Weser selbst.
Bei uns fällt Wehr für Wehr und selbst gute Treppen werden zu Solgleiten umgebaut.
Lediglich die Weserwehre werden nicht wirklich angegangen.
(Es gab mal eine Untersuchung durch Fachleute, kein Pass sei brauchbar oder brauchbar umzugestalten, das mag nun 15 Jahre her sein)
Wobei Hemelingen eben vorrangig sein sollte.
Wie entscheidend dieses 1 Wehr ist kann man leicht erkennen.
Oberhalb gibt es kein erfolgreiches Wiedereinbürgerungsprojekt, obwohl es stetig versucht wird und wurde.
Unterhalb ist quasi jedes ein Erfolg geworden.

Es ist aber eben auch wichtig diese Arten weiter zu besetzen, eben weil dann der fehlende Aufstieg Fragen aufwirft.
Nicht das Jemand behaupten darf, es gebe keine Fische die da rauf wollten.

Frustrierend ist das, ich mache das nun schon genau 30 Jahre mit, da klingt nicht mehr alles nur nett.
Nur wird hier so etwas eben über Vereinsbesatz bezahlt, ohne Zuschüsse.
Wer so etwas also besetzt, braucht auch einen Verein wo die Mitglieder die Kosten mittragen wollen.
So wie ich viele Angler im A.B erlebte, würde das nicht überall positiv bei den Anglern gesehen werden.
Wanderfische stellen aber bei uns längst den bei weiten größten Anteil der Besatzkosten. 

Vieles wurde längst verbessert, aber nur weil es immer eine Handvoll Verrückter gab, die es bemängelten.
Darum auch hier wieder Klartext, setzt Bremen und die Ämter unter Druck, die machen sonst weiter (nichts) wie seit 100 Jahren.

Es war schlicht Bremens Ausbau der Weser zur Seewasserstraße und der damit verbundene Bau des Wehres was die Wanderfische in der Weser ausrottete.
Alles andere sind eher Nebensächlichkeiten gewesen.
(Erst später wurde es dann mehrfach oberhalb wiederholt)

Das mindeste was Bremen also tun sollte, ist heute einen vorbildlichen Fischwechsel zu gewährleisten.

 Ach ja der Titel ist unpassend, bei *einem Einzigen* nachgewiesenen Barsch in dem neuen Pass.
 Kleinere Zuflüsse sind oft voll von tausenden aufsteigenden Barschen.


----------



## BERND2000 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Fischtreppe fürn (B)Arsch*

Um noch einmal auf den Bildzeitungsartikel einzugehen.
Der war mal wieder recht oberflächlich und schnell mal eben geschrieben.
 (Auch da fehlte wohl das Interesse, sich zu informieren)
Der Pass um den es geht, kostete viel weniger.
Selbst bei den Kosten die für den Fischschutz eingesetzt wurden, wird er relativ gering sein, weil man eben auch versuchte technische Lösungen für den Fischabstieg zu realisieren.
Das ist dann der Teil der wirklich mal etwas ganz neues darstellt. Die Fische müssen ja nicht nur aufsteigen, sondern auch absteigen können.
Das geht sonst halt nur durch die Turbine, wenn sie denn zunächst durch den Rechen (Gitter) kommen.

Geesthacht ist da eine Ausnahme, weil das Wasserhalt lediglich über das Wehr rauscht ohne das die Wasserkraft genutzt wird.

Also setze ich einen Link zu einem vor etwa einem Jahr veröffentlichten Zeitungsartikel, der es vielleicht besser klärt.
http://www.weser-kurier.de/bremen_artikel,-27-Fischarten-auf-dem-Wanderweg-_arid,870395.html

Man achte auch auf das "gewaltige" Interesse von Umweltschutzverbänden, Bürgern und Anglern, die genau einen Kommentar schrieben.

Dieser Bericht hat im Übrigen den Druck erhöht damit endlich Zahlen veröffentlicht wurden.
Ich glaube nicht, das es mehr als einige Hundert Menschen in Deutschland gibt, die sich wirklich für so etwas wie brauchbare Fischwege einsetzen.
Mag sein das es zur Hälfte dann Angler sind, aber auch die Angler tun in der Masse halt gar nichts.

*Da kann sich nun Jeder angesprochen fühlen, der selbst nichts macht.*
Wenn bei der Menge von Anglern in Deutschland, diesem Wohlstand und dem guten Wissensstand der Menschen so etwas wie das Ermöglichen von Fischwanderungen ungelöst bleiben kann, dann sagt das schon viel aus über die Möglichkeiten des Naturschutzes und was in Zukunft noch alles verschwinden wird.
Da braucht man sich dann beim Aal oder weiteren Wanderfischen keine Hoffnungen machen, auch wenn es zwischenzeitliche Lichtblicke geben mag.


----------

